# Berry, Berry, Berry



## smoke665 (Apr 20, 2019)

Experimenting with in-camera multiple exposure using the additive method for exposure. It's more difficult then I anticipated. LOL


----------



## Derrel (Apr 20, 2019)

Worthwhile test/experiment.


----------

